# How to catch a pigeonbird



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Hey Guys,


Can you recommend any net-like tool to catch the birds? OR should I just get them when they are eating from my hands. Where can I buy such tool? What do you guys use to catch them in your lofts? If I catch them with the net, won't they not trust me anymore and become very fearful. Pelase explain to me the procedure, thanks.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

It would be best to learn to catch them with your hands, and they will become a bit tamer if you feed them from your hand. 

I wouldn't use a net type tool or anything like, it might frighten them, best to let them get familiar with you and you pick them up yourself. Tools are best used when a bird is outside and in need of being caught because of injury or other emergency situation.


----------



## richardtheman (Jul 24, 2007)

Trees Gray said:


> It would be best to learn to catch them with your hands, and they will become a bit tamer if you feed them from your hand.
> 
> I wouldn't use a net type tool or anything like, it might frighten them, best to let them get familiar with you and you pick them up yourself. Tools are best used when a bird is outside and in need of being caught because of injury or other emergency situation.


Gotcha!

I would not want to scare my birds now.


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

richardtheman said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> 
> What do you guys use to catch them in your lofts? .


Richard and all,

I have recently trained my pigeons to just jump inside a small pet carrier on their own.Once they became comfortable and realized what was in store for them, they all now clammer to get in all at once! 

I have a flight pen next to the pigeon coop, and have not attached them together with a door yet, so rather than risk loosing a bird, or having to actually touch those that prefer NOT to be held, I found this works actually pretty darn good! It is stressfree for them and for me as well.

In the morning, I collect them one at a time in the carrier and put them in the flight pen. Now what awaits them is great sunshine, fresh air and their bath time.

When it is time for them to go back in the coop, it means feeding time, and they KNOW what the "ride" back to the coop means.

It works so well, I may hold off building a door for them till next Spring.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Victor,

That is quite a feat. My hat's off to you. It actually took only a short period of time to teach them as I recall you just finished your fly pen.You are either a great trainer or you have exceptionally smart birds. I wouldn't even know how to begin. My birds will let me catch them for the most part and they frequently land on my head or shoulders, but step into a container? No way!

Margarret


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

I wouldn't say "great trainer". 

I reckon I just have smart pijies!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Last evening I was giving some family members a demo of their lastest feat, Paris flew in from about 4 feet. Uchie and Rosco jumped on top of the carrier, (which is only really large enough for one large pigeon...called a pet cab)...Beaksley on my head, Clayton on my back, and Tooter caught me by surprise and jumped inside  with Paris. I had to intervene.They all were ready to get settled in for the night after their bed time snack.

Will work on a picture for you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Victor, I love it! How great that your boys and girls are so smart. You really can train them to do certain things. Today, one of our new babies, Miss Mamie, learned to jump up on Lewis' arm when he patted it and she is still too young to fly! We have often trained some of ours to get in their cage after their flight time is over in the house.


----------



## Rocky17 (Mar 23, 2005)

Victor, Hah, They are sitting there waiting for a ride. Really precious. I loved the picture. Marie


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Victor,

That is just wonderful.

Hunger is such a wonderful motivator for pigeons, and they also LOVE their routines.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

They Also Love Their Papa Too!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Coolpigeon said:


> They Also Love Their Papa Too!


ABSOLUTELY!


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

Me? - I just sit in the corner and try to look like a peanut.

Seems to work for Walter.


----------



## Coolpigeon (Feb 2, 2006)

you are a funny man mr. Alvin.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

alvin said:


> Me? - I just sit in the corner and try to look like a peanut.
> 
> Seems to work for Walter.


uh...what KIND of peanut, Mr. Alvin???

Then, on the other hand, that is kind of a dumb question. As an alien, you can make like ANY peanut you want!!!   

(you SURE you finished celebrating your BD, Alvin???)  

Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

That's just great, Victor...now, why am I not surprised?!  WELL DONE!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi


----------

